# Question about new area in ND



## mfretch (Oct 23, 2008)

Just a question for you guys...I have never hunted up near the XXXX area (usually stay futher south XXX), and am wondering if anyone has luck up in this area. I have a friend in the area that has quite a bit of land, but have no idea how good/bad the hunting is. PM me if you have any info if you want...appreciate it!

--edited by me

--Ryan


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

No posting of town names.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I haven't been to the area , but i saw a lot of birds over that way

Let me know how ya do :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello

Welcome to Nodak Outdoors.

Please take some time to look around the forums a bit before asking scouting locations. You'll find lots of posts that discuss that asking for specific names and locations is frowned upon. Just review some of the posts in the different waterfowl forums, and you'll see why.

Please review the sticky posts at the top of each forum, and they will give you alot of basic information you might be curious about.

Yes this is a standard answer, but the question gets asked 3-10 times a day here.

Thanks for your understanding.

Ryan


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

since were on the subject are there any birds in any of these areas? im looking at going out and i jsut need a little help i dont realy want to go out driving so if everyone takes a city and gets back to me that would be great! and when you are there will yuo find me the cheapest motel to stay in and where the birds are roosting so i can bust it on my way out of town :beer: 
Abercrombie 
Adams 
Alamo 
Alexander 
Alice 
Almont 
Alsen 
Ambrose 
Amenia 
Amidon 
Anamoose 
Aneta 
Antler 
Ardoch 
Argusville 
Arnegard 
Arthur 
Ashley 
Ayr 
Balfour 
Balta 
Bantry 
Barney 
Bathgate 
Beach 
Belfield 
Benedict 
Bergen 
Berlin 
Berthold 
Beulah 
Binford 
Bisbee 
Bismarck 
Bottineau 
Bowbells 
Bowdon 
Bowman 
Braddock 
Briarwood 
Brinsmade 
Brocket 
Buchanan 
Bucyrus 
Buffalo 
Burlington 
Butte 
Buxton 
Calio 
Calvin 
Cando 
Canton City 
Carpio 
Carrington 
Carson 
Casselton 
Cathay 
Cavalier 
Cayuga 
Center 
Chaffee 
Christine 
Churchs Ferry 
Cleveland 
Clifford 
Cogswell 
Coleharbor 
Colfax 
Columbus 
Conway 
Cooperstown 
Courtenay 
Crary 
Crosby 
Crystal 
Davenport 
Dawson 
Dazey 
Deering 
Des Lacs 
Devils Lake 
Dickey 
Dickinson 
Dodge 
Donnybrook 
Douglas 
Drake 
Drayton 
Dunn Center 
Dunseith 
Dwight 
Edgeley 
Edinburg 
Edmore 
Egeland 
Elgin 
Ellendale 
Elliott 
Emerado 
Enderlin 
Epping 
Esmond 
Fairdale 
Fairmount 
Fargo 
Fessenden 
Fingal 
Finley 
Flasher 
Flaxton 
Forbes 
Fordville 
Forest River 
Forman 
Fort Ransom 
Fortuna 
Fort Yates 
Fredonia 
Frontier 
Fullerton 
Gackle 
Galesburg 
Gardena 
Gardner 
Garrison 
Gascoyne 
Gilby 
Gladstone 
Glenburn 
Glenfield 
Glen Ullin 
Golden Valley 
Golva 
Goodrich 
Grace City 
Grafton 
Grand Forks 
Grandin 
Grano 
Granville 
Great Bend 
Grenora 
Gwinner 
Hague 
Halliday 
Hamberg 
Hamilton 
Hampden 
Hankinson 
Hannaford 
Hannah 
Hansboro 
Harvey 
Harwood 
Hatton 
Havana 
Haynes 
Hazelton 
Hazen 
Hebron 
Hettinger 
Hillsboro 
Hoople 
Hope 
Horace 
Hunter 
Hurdsfield 
Inkster 
Jamestown 
Jud 
Karlsruhe 
Kathryn 
Kenmare 
Kensal 
Kief 
Killdeer 
Kindred 
Knox 
Kramer 
Kulm 
Lakota 
LaMoure 
Landa 
Langdon 
Lankin 
Lansford 
Larimore 
Larson 
Lawton 
Leal 
Leeds 
Lehr 
Leith 
Leonard 
Lidgerwood 
Lignite 
Lincoln 
Linton 
Lisbon 
Litchville 
Loma 
Loraine 
Ludden 
Luverne 
McClusky 
McHenry 
McVille 
Maddock 
Makoti 
Mandan 
Mantador 
Manvel 
Mapleton 
Marion 
Marmarth 
Martin 
Max 
Maxbass 
Mayville 
Maza 
Medina 
Medora 
Mercer 
Michigan City 
Milnor 
Milton 
Minnewaukan 
Minot 
Minto 
Mohall 
Monango 
Montpelier 
Mooreton 
Mott 
Mountain 
Munich 
Mylo 
Napoleon 
Neche 
Nekoma 
Newburg 
New England 
New Leipzig 
New Rockford 
New Salem 
New Town 
Niagara 
Nome 
Noonan 
North River 
Northwood 
Oakes 
Oberon 
Oriska 
Osnabrock 
Oxbow 
Page 
Palermo 
Park River 
Parshall 
Pekin 
Pembina 
Perth 
Petersburg 
Pettibone 
Pick City 
Pillsbury 
Pingree 
Pisek 
Plaza 
Portal 
Portland 
Powers Lake 
Prairie Rose 
Rawson 
Ray 
Reeder 
Regan 
Regent 
Reile's Acres 
Reynolds 
Rhame 
Richardton 
Riverdale 
Robinson 
Rocklake 
Rogers 
Rolette 
Rolla 
Ross 
Rugby 
Ruso 
Rutland 
Ryder 
St. John 
St. Thomas 
Sanborn 
Sarles 
Sawyer 
Scranton 
Selfridge 
Sentinel Butte 
Sharon 
Sheldon 
Sherwood 
Sheyenne 
Sibley 
Solen 
Souris 
South Heart 
Spiritwood Lake 
Springbrook 
Stanley 
Stanton 
Starkweather 
Steele 
Strasburg 
Streeter 
Surrey 
Sykeston 
Tappen 
Taylor 
Thompson 
Tioga 
Tolley 
Tolna 
Tower City 
Towner 
Turtle Lake 
Tuttle 
Underwood 
Upham 
Valley City 
Velva 
Venturia 
Verona 
Voltaire 
Wahpeton 
Walcott 
Wales 
Walhalla 
Warwick 
Washburn 
Watford City 
West Fargo 
Westhope 
White Earth 
Wildrose 
Williston 
Willow City 
Wilton 
Wimbledon 
Wing 
Wishek 
Wolford 
Woodworth 
Wyndmere 
York 
Zap 
Zeeland


----------



## shotgunner (Oct 15, 2002)

Priceless fubar!!! I have to admit that made me laugh. How long did it take you to type all those?


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

it was a classic copy and paste job. i told my composition teacher i would never use anything i lerned in his class but...i guess i was wrong


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

that's great.....cut and paste baby cut and paste


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well I'll take Wimbledon. No motel, no birds, no nothing.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Is this Fretchel? :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You know if I wasn't tired of this.....I'd XXXXXXX out every one of those. :lost:


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

:rollin: u know im just jivein' you :stirpot:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

There are no birds around Fargo (or between Jamestown and Bismarck either).
Jim


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

Lame....


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

No ducks where Iam nothin just freaking coots


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

fubar said:


> :rollin: u know im just jivein' you :stirpot:


Of course.Besides it would take to long to XXXXX them all out.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I heard there are birds north of XXXXXXXXXXXX and XXX

There Ken you didn't even have to go back and change these


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

XXX? No porn allowed on this site!
Jim


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

jhegg said:


> XXX? No porn allowed on this site!
> Jim


Nah,we don't get that XXX rated stuff from the Ukraine or Poland anymore.Chris put the kabaash on that stuff.


----------



## mfretch (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks for posts! fubar, hilarious, that one take you all day? you guys crack me up!! I didn't mean to step on anyone's toes. I have a friend who is willing to let me hunt their farm "near" somewhere north of hwy 2, straight north of a big lake lake on that highway, south of the border (won't name any towns), but have never hunted up in the area. I am not looking for anyone's spots, fields, water, whatever, but if you have any info, pm me. there's always a spot for anyone who wants to come with....


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

There is always a spot until. You have 4 truck fulls of guys sitting in your field you had to sleep in all night and set decoys in.. And to make it better they set up down wind of you shooting at everything with in 100 yards of them..

and to make it better another group will show up and setup 100 yards to your left with 12 northwinds, 12 shells, and 4 full bodys.. Then the smart leader in that group will sit and wave at you the entire time from his huge hay bale blind..which in return is setup in a corn field, but he doesnt care cause he is on vaccation and you just worked a 40 hour week..

Get in your little Prius stop at Tesoro put some gas in the car and drive around. I am sure you will find some birds.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

wow....


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ya all take Fargo it's just about impossible to find a place to hunt in town, there are just people every where, but there are ducks on the city ponds :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

ValleyCityHunter2008 said:


> Ya all take Fargo it's just about impossible to find a place to hunt in town, there are just people every where, but there are ducks on the city ponds :lol:


I found some sweet spots to bowhunt!

Now if the river would go down so I can get to my stands without a boat!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I found some sweet spots to bowhunt!
> 
> Now if the river would go down so I can get to my stands without a boat!


Just ask a 'blue-plate' for a lift.....oke:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

shooteminthelips said:


> There is always a spot until. You have 4 truck fulls of guys sitting in your field you had to sleep in all night and set decoys in.. And to make it better they set up down wind of you shooting at everything with in 100 yards of them..
> 
> and to make it better another group will show up and setup 100 yards to your left with 12 northwinds, 12 shells, and 4 full bodys.. Then the smart leader in that group will sit and wave at you the entire time from his huge hay bale blind..which in return is setup in a corn field, but he doesnt care cause he is on vaccation and you just worked a 40 hour week..
> 
> Get in your little Prius stop at Tesoro put some gas in the car and drive around. I am sure you will find some birds.


fubar...I agree as well.... WOW

shooteminthelips, this is why we hunt posted fields with permission.

mfretch, the area you're describing is a good area...you'll be just fine this time of year.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

That was a hypothetical.. It was pretty much a combination of every horror story posted on nodak in the last 4 years..I felt like doing a little creative writing! Your right posted fields are the way to go!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Waffle


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

shooteminthelips said:


> Your right posted fields are the way to go!!


To bad that not everyone can read posted signs. They have what you call selective reading. :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Something I've been thinking about lately was sparked by Chris' comment about hunting posted fields instead of worrying about being beaten to an unposted one.

It seems like I'd almost rather that ND became like MN and just have all ag land be automatically posted. I will agree that being able to access unposted land is nice and finding landowners for permission is often a pain in the butt, but there are a couple reasons where having to ask before wouldn't be so bad. For one, it seems that at least 90% of decent land is posted already anyways, and two, i almost dread finding a good field that is unposted because then I just get nervous about getting beat to it and I really am not crazy getting 3 hours of sleep on a Friday night when I've just worked a 40-50 hour week just so I can ensure that I get to the field first. Maybe I am way off base - what do ya think?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah u forgot how it sucks when you find a field and see no one scouting it at all for 2 days and then 2 other groups show up in the morning because some guys were driving by and saw birds in the field and decide to set up without putting the birds to sleep or even care if they stay in the field without getting disturbed and get pusded out of there and yes this is a run-on sentence


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

averyghg said:


> yeah u forgot how it sucks when you find a field and see no one scouting it at all for 2 days and then 2 other groups show up in the morning because some guys were driving by and saw birds in the field and decide to set up without putting the birds to sleep or even care if they stay in the field without getting disturbed and get pusded out of there and yes this is a run-on sentence


Mac, I very rarely sit by a field, especially if there are other people watching it. I don't want people to know I plan on hunting it so they will show up later, let's say 5am. But unbeknownst to them, I have been set up there since 2:30am. I honestly can say that I have only "put geese to bed" about 10 times and it is always on Wednesday nights just to make sure some dumb kid doesn't jump them. I would do it on Saturdays, but I try not to hunt on Sundays. Sabbath.

My routine for scouting involves finding as many fields as humanly possible in a 3 hour period. I see geese, I stop, glass, make a mental note of their position in the field, write down the farmers name and move on. Then after sunset I'm making phone calls and knocking on doors. Works for us.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> shooteminthelips, this is why we hunt posted fields with permission.


Only problem is sometimes the people who give you permission give permission to the 3 groups who ask after you as well. Opening weekend a guy from our group who farmed the area posted the land for the farmer who owned it and also knew we were going to hunt it. Well there were 4 other rigs with permission there in the morning..


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

USAlx50 said:


> Only problem is sometimes the people who give you permission give permission to the 3 groups who ask after you as well. Opening weekend a guy from our group who farmed the area posted the land for the farmer who owned it and also knew we were going to hunt it. Well there were 4 other rigs with permission there in the morning..


happened to me early season, I found a field that was posted but not legally, so we found the farmer and he said that he has family that comes later in the year but we could hunt it the next day and no one else would be there. Since we had permission we felt no need to rush to the field and when we arrived there was a truck there and we went to talk to them and they pretty much blew us off and were total jerks about it. so we tried to down wind them on a different field but didn't matter cause the geese wanted into that one. Didn't help they didn't know how to call and were sky blasting everything that came by. needless to say we left early unimpressed


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Even if a field is not legally posted, theowner still wants you to ask.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> Even if a field is not legally posted, theowner still wants you to ask.


BL this is not true. It is a huge generalization. Stop basing your entire experiences based on limited knowledge and a skew with a Minnesota angle. How many years have you been hunting now? North Dakota and its laws and mentality differ from Minnesota. The way people farm, the hunting culture and history, and the large tracts of property are very very different from the Minnesota viewpoint.

North Dakota has the law for a reason. It has been hashed and re-hashed every year in the legislature for at least 10-15 years. Still hasn't changed. It isn't the will of the people. It gets shot down every year. Only a small minority want it to happen and keep trying and trying.

I know a farmer who DOESNT post certain areas, because in those areas he DOESNT want to be asked.

ok?

let it go...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

GKBassplayer said:


> happened to me early season, I found a field that was posted but not legally





R y a n said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Even if a field is not legally posted, the owner still wants you to ask.
> ...


All I was trying to say is that, jsut because its not posted 100% legally, doesn't mean you shouldn't try to find to owner.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

that may be, always better to be safe then sorry but some situations are not black and white


----------

